# Gimlets. Who know and who use these wonderful and inexpensive small tools



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

When I immigrated from France thirty years ago last week, I took with me a number of things.
To this day I do not know why I took what I took.
I took a Bible when I was not a Christian and I did not read it then.
I took a Stanley 55 (made in England) that I bought years before and Ihad never used yet.
I took a set of Aurioul rifler, that I never had used and a hand stitched raps.
And I took a set a gimlets.










I never saw any mention of gimlets in the USA.
Many tools that we use in the USA , we do not use in France and vice versa.
I do not think that gimlets are well known and/or popular in the USA. 
I have two sets: one I took from France with me and another set that I bought from Garret Wade here:
http://www.garrettwade.com/set-of-seven-steel-twist-gimlets/p/37J03.04/

I use mine very frequently.
For example I have made 6 sets of book rest and each one has three small hinges.
I have been using them to make the small holes to start the screws.
They are fantastic small tools and very convenient and easy to use and no battery going empty on you every time you need the tool.
Buy one set, you will not regret it ( I do not work for Garret Wade and I get no commission but I think that I should get one!!)
All gimlets that I ever saw are Made in France (please help the french economy, it really needs your help)

Merry *CHRIST*-mas to you all


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Tanks for teaching me something new today Bert. They look very handy for starting small screws.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm, and here I always thought a gimlet was a drink made with gin!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

They are very handy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had a set for years ,they can be very useful.

Merry Christmas Bert


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Merry Christ-mas JIM


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Learn something new everyday.

Thanks, Bert


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I only have one gimlet (if I even still have it); it's a cheap one that came included with some kind of kit furniture or something to drill the required holes.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Have had a set of for a long time use them a lot on small jobs when only doing a few screws work great


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of mine are Marples, as in Sheffield England, they're the (the tool, not necisarily by country of origin) very handy, like you say, for starting screws etc. An often overlooked tool and not that expensive !


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your reply


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a few and use them often.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Bert
In custom shoes we used gimlets to start holes in leather soles and heels for attaching ice blade to skates. And tap dancing " Taps" on shoes.

They are a great tool.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

If you do not already have one, get a set for Christ-mas


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

+1 amazingly handy. Garret wade has gotten more hit and miss over the years, but this was definitely a hit!


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I use gimlet bits often but I use the kind that fit a brace. There are a number of patterns and I can't use those with a lead screw like Bert shows. I need the "Swiss" or "half-twist" pattern to avoid splitting wood and to get the ability to initially steer the bit. The brace, type of holes (upper half of the stock after cutting for showing a wedge mortise being started) I need to make, and bit:










The important shape of a Swiss pattern gimlet:


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

lwllms thank you for showing us your bit


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

How come every time I come to this site I find another tool I don't have but I now want? You should consider posting your experience in the Review Forum, Bert.

Cheers


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Gimlets were common when screw bodies were thicker, relative to their overall diameter, than they are now. Clearing out some of the wood fibers, but not so much the threads wouldn't bite, did a lot to prevent splitting.

Most modern "sheet rock" type screws don't interfere so much with the present wood fibers. Plus, we have modern countersink/counterbore bits that do the same thing, albeit with the application of DC voltage. Note that this bit is tapered, much like many of its ancestral gimlets are.

Yes, I have a gimlet, used occasionally at delicate moments working on instruments. Mostly, though, the task is accomplished with a screwgun.

The idea has not disappeared, it has just been electrified.

['gimlet' is uniquely nostalgic for me: it's the name of the first club I played as a 20 year old budding rock star. Be it noted that it was a career that started humbly and went downhill from there.]

Kindly,

Lee

p.s. Thanks for an interesting post, Bert, and the start of the story of your immigration.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for replying.
This is not a review but an invitation to discover a new type of tool.
I believe that even with electrified counter sinks (that I also use), these simple tools still have a room in our shop.
Electric tools are often too cumbersome.
Also more and more people enjoy using hand tools instead of any kind of power tool.
These are good, inexpensive and traditional and with a Old World flavor.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bert I should have said my "set" have a wooden T handle, not the twist type you show.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Glen, I never saw any gimlet with a wooden handle.
Could you post a picture?
Merry CHRIST-mas


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry Bert, missed your question/request for a while ;-)
Here's some.


















And a much older style


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice.
Al those I always saw in France are of the twisted wire king
Thank you Glen


----------



## planesNchisels (Dec 29, 2013)

Lee Valley has the same set for $14.50 Click here to see it. Plus they have free shipping for orders over $40 till Jan 6, 2014. Good to have but i would not recommend them if you have wrist issues.


----------

